# International Anti-Tobacco Ninnyism



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

The Associated Press

At least NC is putting up a fight!


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

"Tobacco has no future in France"

Beautiful...


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> "Tobacco has no future in France"
> 
> Beautiful...


Looking at the polls, they could say the same thing about Hollande's government.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

He makes a good analogy but the real challenge lies in overcoming the statistical data on the anti-smoking side regarding how much it costs an economy. I'm confident that alcohol costs an economy just as much (perhaps more in lost productivity than cancer, but I digress) but getting people to look at that is a diffferent story. The fact remains that all France and Ireland have a vested interest in their respective industries, just as NC has in the tobacco fight- there is no room for pointing out hypocrisy here, it's just plain business.


----------

